# Okay, at the risk of too many website review requests...



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

...I'm going to ask for opinions on my updates, specifically the two new products:

The portable table saw cover:

www.kerrywoodworking.com/thetablesawsawpouch

and the sliding compound miter saw cover:

www.kerrywoodworking.com/introducingtheslidingcompoundmitresaw_cover

I've gathered a lot of encouragement and support on here, along with tons of knowledge on all kinds of woodworking topics and appreciate them all.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I work for a mechanical contractor, in sales. A lot of our equipment goes out by truck. Not necessarily woodworking equipment, but a lot just the same. Like almost all tradesmen, we use flat paneled vans. We only have one pickup, and it is reserved for maybe ductwork.
Any tools, they travel inside the trucks. And if we ever left a tool on a jobsite, it would be either locked in the building or put back on the truck, so from my standpoint, your product is not needed. Would carpenters leave their tools out overnight? I don't know. Sorry…


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Good points, Paul. I always appreciate different points of view; they help focus my work and help me find improvements to the pouches.
Many contractors I see carry the folding tablesaws and mitre saws in open pickup trucks, and are rarely covered. Then I see them sitting outside a new house (or one they're remodeling) and when a rain cloud coomes over, they're dragging said saws into the building, if they can.
Also, many of the covers I offer are for other uses, such as long pieces (14-16 feet) of baseboard trim that would go in a long cube van, but often are delivered on flatbed trucks. In cloudy weather they have to wrap that trim in plastic, shrink wrap, etc. This is time consuming and expensive, whereas my trim pouch can be loaded in a minute and will last for years if properly treated.
M|ost contractors drive around in pickup trucks (the trend is to own a nice covered trailer these days, but often parked at the jobsite). How do they get a sheet of plywood to said jobsite if it's raining? In fact, if it's sunny, how do they keep that 8' long sheet of plywood in a 6' truck bed with a slippery plastic bed liner? My pouches have 'belt loops' that you can secure to the pickup bed tie-down hooks with a couple of bungee cords or some rope or string.
I never intended the tools to be kept out overnight, my products, hopefully, offer some solutions to simple, yet vexing problems.
There are many times I've heard things like 'hmm, a simple idea, I could have come up with that"... I thought it and did it, hopefully helping fellow woodworkers and other industries.
Again, thanks for taking the time to voice your opinion.


----------

